# dumb tablet problems



## Willow (Jul 6, 2013)

So my tablet has been on and off working for the past few weeks now. First it started with the pen just starting to crap out on me at certain times, which could be remedied by just leaving the tablet unplugged for a few minutes, to the thing flat out refusing to work for me at times. 

Looking up online, it merely suggested to uninstall the tablet drivers and then reinstall them. I did that and then bam! the tablet worked fine. For all of a week maybe. 

So I uninstalled the stuff again and reinstalled them. Tablet works fine only half the time. I think it's mainly a problem with the pen and not the tablet itself because the touch function works fine. It's just putting the pen down on it makes it lag so bad and renders it unusable. 

Even though I did all of this, my tablet properties still say that there's a problem with the drivers and I need to reboot or that there isn't even a supported tablet. 

Because I wasn't 100% sure of the problem I went ahead and bought a new tablet. I'd still like to salvage the old one just in case though. 

This is a Wacom Pen and Touch tablet and it's going on four years. 

But anyways. I have two questions:

-Do the new Bamboo pens (i.e. Capture, Connect, Splash, and Create) work with old Bamboo tablets? Would any of the pens work for it? Or was I really better off getting the new tablet?

-Is there something I'm missing in the rebooting drivers thing? I'm pretty sure I did it right because the tablet worked fine after installing the new ones. 

The new one is from Huion and looks similar to the one I have now. >> http://www.huion-tablet.com/product/product.php?sku=1007
I haven't heard many bad things about these ones, aside from how fast the nibs apparently wear down. 

My only real complaint is that there isn't an eraser on it and it takes a battery.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 6, 2013)

The new Bamboo pens should work on older tablets using the same technology; However, the pen from your new Huion tablet won't work with the Wacom (and vice-versa), since they use different technologies. One of the things that sets Wacom apart is their patented battery-free stylus, which as far as I'm aware hasn't been copied or reverse-engineered.

As far as the Wacom driver issue, I think it's mostly to do with the tablet itself, but I couldn't tell you for sure without figuring out whether or not the computer is actually seeing the tablet at a lower level. Wacom's drivers have driven me nuts on more than one occasion, but generally speaking they tend to work once installed correctly, and you'll usually at least get something out of it (like moving the cursor, clicking, etc) instead of it refusing to work altogether. I'd say it's more likely the tablet is dead and gone, but again, I don't know what software is on the computer, and whether or not the computer is even picking the tablet up. Without seeing it, it's tough to call.


----------



## Willow (Jul 8, 2013)

Yeah, it was probably just the tablet. I might still hold onto the old one just in case though. 

Anyways I got the new tablet just today. Uninstalled all of the old Wacom drivers and for the most part it works just as well as my old Bamboo tablet if not better. The only problem I'm experiencing right now is the fact that the pressure sensitivity doesn't work in Paint Tool SAI for some odd reason. 

Which I'm guessing it has something to do with SAI itself because the pressure sensitivity works just fine in Photoshop Elements. 

I've tried restarting and reinstalling SAI but it's still not working. 

Any other solutions?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 8, 2013)

This is with the pen and touch tablet correct? It may have an issue with the Pen Tablet driver if it's still running W7. You'll know if the Pen Tablet driver is running at the same time if you do a long press and see that Ring icon pop up.


----------



## Willow (Jul 8, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> This is with the pen and touch tablet correct? It may have an issue with the Pen Tablet driver if it's still running W7. You'll know if the Pen Tablet driver is running at the same time if you do a long press and see that Ring icon pop up.


I got rid of all the Pen and Touch drivers when I installed the new tablet. The current problem is just with Huion. 

Either way, pressing the pen down does the same thing with Huion. (I still get a ring icon when I hold it down)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 8, 2013)

http://viziblr.com/news/2011/8/14/the-ultimate-guide-to-making-your-wacom-tablet-work-on-windo.html


----------



## Willow (Jul 8, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> http://viziblr.com/news/2011/8/14/the-ultimate-guide-to-making-your-wacom-tablet-work-on-windo.html


Disabling flicks fixed it 

Thank you!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 8, 2013)

The Tablet PC service are the bane of every artist. They're only marginally better in Windows 8


----------

